# gros probleme safari 5



## Mecyr (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai mis à jour safari avec la nouvelle version 5 aujourd'hui. Au redémarrage, safari ne s'ouvre plus (j'ai le message : safari a quitté inopinément...). J'ai essayé de réparer les autorisations, de réinstaller, rien ne semble marcher. J'ai même essayer de réinstaller une version antérieure, mais impossible il ne veut pas et me dit qu'il faut mac os 10.5.2 ou plus alors que j'ai la version 10.5.8!!!

est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

merci d'avance


----------



## rabisse (8 Juin 2010)

Bon eh bien nous avons le même problème en commun...
Attendre une mise à jour contenant un correctif est ce qui il y a de plus judicieux... à moins que... tu ne disposes de Time Machine, ce que je ne crois pas sinon tu ne serais pas ici!


----------



## corso (8 Juin 2010)

Vous n'auriez pas des plugins pour Safari qui seraient installés et qui pourrait mettre le bronx?


----------



## Mecyr (8 Juin 2010)

je crois effectivement que j'avais installé glims

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

c'est effectivement glims qui fait planter. Je l'ai désinstallé avec ça : http://www.MacHangout.com/dwnlds/Glims-UnInstall.dmg.zip[/url] et tout fonctionne. 
Merci bien


----------



## rabisse (8 Juin 2010)

Idem pour ici!...
Glims plante le navigateur! 
Merci! Voilà une affaire rondement menée!


----------



## antro (8 Juin 2010)

Ah ??? Ben chez moi Safari 5 marche très bien avec Glims.  (1.0 build 24).


----------



## Dramis (8 Juin 2010)

Essayez de supprimer les préférences et de vider les caches.


----------



## sabelonurb (9 Juin 2010)

Depuis l'installation de Safari Version 5 je n'accède plus en HTTP sauf le top site ...
Sinon avec Firefox et Chrome il n'y a aucun souci 
Le problème vient donc exclusivement de cette mise à jour....

J'ai effacé historique réinitialisé Safari rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un a t il le même problème
Merci


----------



## Dan le breton (9 Juin 2010)

Même probleme pour Safari, mais vos interventions sont bonnes j'avais effectivement Glims, j'ai donc fait la mise à jour en 1b24 et relancer Safari5 tout est ok desormais sous 10.5.8
Merci a tous et que cela puisse etre utile aux autres
Kenavo:rateau:


----------



## digga (10 Juin 2010)

depuis la mise a jour safari 5 est super lent sur la recherche internet


----------



## ludovicdelys (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Après avoir fait une mise à jour vers Safari 5 et désinstallé Glims, croyant que celui-ci était la cause du plantage de Safari, Safari ne veut toujours pas se lancer
Je ne peux avoir accès qu'aux Préférences de Safari
Si quelqu'un a la solution, je prends !
Merci d'avance
Configuration :
- G5 PPC 2 x 1.8
- Léopard 10.5.8
- 4 Gigas Ram


----------



## Kaelimruk (10 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Idem.. Safari inutilisable. Je suis sur une 10.5.8.
J'ai vidé le dossier Internet Plug-ins. Cà n'a rien changé.


----------



## oidealjo (11 Juin 2010)

Depuis que j'ai installé safari 5 ..... qu'est ce que c'est lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng........

J'aimerais retourner sur le 4 mais je ne sais pas comment...

Est ce la même chose pour vous ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2010)

oidealjo a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai installé safari 5 ..... qu'est ce que c'est lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng........
> 
> J'aimerais retourner sur le 4 mais je ne sais pas comment...
> 
> Est ce la même chose pour vous ??



Au début, ça patine un peu mais une fois que le bousin est rôdé, ça roule.


----------



## oidealjo (11 Juin 2010)

Je ne suis pas sur, mais depuis que j'ai changé l'odre de selection entre Java SE 6 32 bits et Java SE6 64bits dans "utilitaires" --> "préférences java" --> touuuuuuuuuuut va super bien !

Maintenant mon safari 5 est plus rapide encore que safari 4 ! 

J'espère que ça va durer


----------



## herszk (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour.
Chez moi, Safari 5 fonctionne avec glims 1b24 mais les onglets ne sont pas repris au redémarrage de safari 5, donc, j'ai désinstallé glims car plus d'intérêt.


----------



## joumier (11 Juin 2010)

sabelonurb a dit:


> Depuis l'installation de Safari Version 5 je n'accède plus en HTTP sauf le top site ...
> Sinon avec Firefox et Chrome il n'y a aucun souci
> Le problème vient donc exclusivement de cette mise à jour....
> 
> ...



Oui, même chose: pas d'accès au web avec Safari alors que tout marche avec FireFox. Et je n'ai jamais rien installé de particulier (plugin etc.). 

Reste plus qu'à attendre la mise à jour, je le crains.


----------



## jeanramet (12 Juin 2010)

J'ai résolu le problème en désinstallant une toolbar Conduit


----------



## Hagakure (12 Juin 2010)

Même problème avec Safari 5 sous Mac OS 10.4.11 ! J'ai réinitialiser, réparer les autorisations : rien à faire !
Il ne se connecte à aucun site ! Impossible d'afficher les plugins !
C'est la galère !!!!:hein::mouais:


----------



## redsquare (12 Juin 2010)

OK, je vais m'empresser de ne pas faire la mise à jour !!


----------



## Hagakure (12 Juin 2010)

oidealjo a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur, mais depuis que j'ai changé l'odre de selection entre Java SE 6 32 bits et Java SE6 64bits dans "utilitaires" --> "préférences java" --> touuuuuuuuuuut va super bien !
> 
> Maintenant mon safari 5 est plus rapide encore que safari 4 !
> 
> J'espère que ça va durer



Cette manip est possible sous OS 10.4.11 ?


----------



## pretextat (13 Juin 2010)

Moi aussi depuis que j'ai fais cette MAJ, impossible d'utiliser Safari, le message suivant apparait " *Safari a quitté de manière imprévue lors de l'utilisation du module FastBrowsersSherchPlugin* ??? 
Que dois-je faire?

MERCIIIIIIIII


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2010)

pretextat a dit:


> Moi aussi depuis que j'ai fais cette MAJ, impossible d'utiliser Safari, le message suivant apparait " *Safari a quitté de manière imprévue lors de l'utilisation du module FastBrowsersSherchPlugin* ???
> Que dois-je faire?
> 
> MERCIIIIIIIII



Virer cette merde et sans doute d'autres que tu as installé.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=11651260

C'est toujours la même chose à chaque mise à jour du WebKit.framework. Ce n'est pas Safari mais bien les saletés que vous installez qui posent problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------




redsquare a dit:


> OK, je vais m'empresser de ne pas faire la mise à jour !!



T'as raison coco, ce n'est pas comme si c'était une mise à jour de sécurité...


----------



## chopin (13 Juin 2010)

oidealjo a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur, mais depuis que j'ai changé l'odre de selection entre Java SE 6 32 bits et Java SE6 64bits dans "utilitaires" --> "préférences java" --> touuuuuuuuuuut va super bien !
> 
> Maintenant mon safari 5 est plus rapide encore que safari 4 !
> 
> J'espère que ça va durer


J'ai essayé d'explorer cette piste, j'ai ouvert les préférences Java mais j'ai: J2SE 5.0 32 bits, Java SE 6 64bits, J2SE 5.0 64 bits et J2SE 1.4.2 32 bits, dans cet ordre, je ne trouve pas la version 6 en 32.  Mais je suis encore sous OS 10.5.8, peut-être que c'est à cause de cela.  Donc pour l'instant je n'essaie pas de changer l'ordre des Java.  En tout cas le navigateur quitte "inopinément" tout le monde pour un oui ou un non, et ce depuis la MAJ. Si tu crois que je peux mettre le SE 6 64 bits en tête je veux bien essayer.  Merci pour ta réponse.
David


----------



## oidealjo (14 Juin 2010)

En fait changer l'ordre ne change pas grand chose finalement... Je me suis fait une fausse joie. Des fois c'est rapide des fois c'est lent .. je ne pense pas que se soit du à ma connexion puisque sur firefox ça carbure tout le temps ... 

Par contre quand je désactive Java évidement ... il n'y a plus de problèmes...

En ce qui me concerne, safari 5 ne plante pas chez moi .. il est juste trèèèès lent, des fois les pages ne se chargent meme pas entierement ... (depuis la mise à jour)


----------



## Le docteur (14 Juin 2010)

Ca m'a bien emm... pendant un moment.
- Chasse au plugin SpeedDownload (pas trouvé donc j'ai utilisé le désinstallateur)
- Réinstallation du dernier Flash (pas pu downgrader sinon je l'aurais fait)
- Mise à jour de Saft (deux en quelques jours) et de Cosmopod.
- Réparation des autorisations, remise à zéro de Safari.

On dirait que ça se calme.


----------



## monster084 (14 Juin 2010)

et bien moi  j ai remis safari ' avec la time machine et plus aucun problemes


----------



## Jimurbis (15 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part, j'avais le même problème (Safari 5 ne fonctionnait pas depuis la mise à jour).
J'ai retiré Cosmopod de Bibliothèque/InputManager et tout remarche à nouveau


----------



## Pat1763 (16 Juin 2010)

Curieux... Je vois beaucoup de posts sur les problèmes rencontrés avec Safari 5. Chez moi, aucun problème (sous OS X 6.3), mais je n'ai installé aucun plug in non plus... :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3230?viewlocale=en_US


----------



## Jimurbis (17 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3230?viewlocale=en_US



Merci !
En français, c'est bien aussi :
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3230?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## SPIDEY (17 Juin 2010)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Curieux... Je vois beaucoup de posts sur les problèmes rencontrés avec Safari 5. Chez moi, aucun problème (sous OS X 6.3), mais je n'ai installé aucun plug in non plus... :rose:


+1 avec Pat
et j'en suis bien content
Je n'ai jamais installé aucun plug in non plus et vu les problèmes rencontrés je ne suis pas près de le faire !!
A noter je suis encore sous 10.5.8
Bonne journée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2010)

Premier bug reconnu par Apple.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2010)

Jimurbis a dit:


> Merci !
> En français, c'est bien aussi :
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3230?viewlocale=fr_FR



En l'occurrence non, ce n'est pas bien car la page en français n'est pas à jour.

La promotion du français ok, si vous voulez, mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue certaines priorités...


----------



## Pishe (19 Juin 2010)

Ayant moi aussi de gros pb avec Safari 5 j'ai suivi les conseils et ai consulté le lien d'apple.
J'ai effectuer les manipulations expliquées, effectivement Safari marche le souci c k'il y a pleins de choses qui ne marchent plus (je ne peux plus lire de vidéo sur you tube par ex, j'ai eu beau réinstaller la dernière version de Flash Player ca ne fonctionne pas.....:hein:
Avez vous une solution ?? qui peut m'expliquer ce qu'est Glim ?? Comment configurer Time machine ??
Désolé vous avez affaire a une blonde.... mais tenace et qui veut résoudre ces problèmes !!!! 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2010)

Glims, si tu ne sais pas c'est que tu ne l'as pas installé, donc tu oublies et ce sera aussi bien.

"Plein de choses" fais-en une liste exhaustive, ça participera au diagnostique.

FlashPlayer : 

1. tu télécharge et utilise le désinstalleur officiel pour Flashplayer => http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/141/tn_14157.html

Mac OS X, version 10.4 and above: uninstall_flash_player_osx.dmg (238 KB) (updated 06/10/10)

2. Tu installes la dernière version du Flashplayer 10.1. => http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/otherversions/


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2010)

Bon, c'est une catastrophe finalement.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il ma pris d'installer cette merde de plugin Flash "dernière version" avant qu'Apple s'y intéresse, mais je suis royalement dans la merde = ça continue à figer tout l'ordinateur régulièrement pendant environ une minute.  Je ne peux plus utiliser Safari dans cet état des choses. 

J'ai testé ton système MoonWalker mais ça me refait le même coup. Il n'y a aucune solution pour revenir à l'ancienne version ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------

Les problèmes s'accumulant décidément trop depuis quelques mois je crois que je vais en tirer la conclusion qui s'impose : je vais downgrader vers Léopard...

C'est pour Aperçu que ça me fera le plus ch..


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2010)

On trouve les anciennes versions sur le site d'Abobe, mais il faut bien chercher.

La dernière est dans 10.6.4 et la Secupdate 2010-004.

Pour Snow, tu retires le flash via le désinstalleur Adobe et tu réappliques la mise à jour combinée. Ça devrait le faire.

Sinon, y'a la méthode Time Machine :
Réintégrer
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/flashplayer.xpt


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2010)

Merde ! Je viens de faire sauter TM pour faire un clone. Et entre deux j'ai été réinvestir dans un mini-disque 320 ...
Shit !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h54 ----------

Je crois que le problème vient du nouveau système d'extension de Safari 5. Il est sans doute encore trop jeune. Je le pensais plus fiable que mes quelques extensions (Safari Adblocker, vital en ce qui me concerne, Cosmopod, très utile). J'avais Saft mais je l'utilisais essentiellement pour l'annulation de fermeture et cette fonction semble maintenant implémentée dans Safari directement. Reste donc juste la fonction de recherche rapide, qui me manquera sans doute un peu, mais peut-être pas au point de remettre cette extension.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

Bon, eh bien non, ça remerde...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------

Je suis en train de finir mes sauvegardes et je me demande si je tente une réinstallation propre de Snow Léopard ou si je reviens purement et simplement à Léopard.

Dans la foulée je viens en effet, encore une fois, de perdre mes menus Antidote... Ca commence à faire bien... 

Je récapitule tout ce qui m'arrive depuis quelques mois :
- gels du Finder
- perte inexplicable des menus Antidote
- gels de Safari maintenant
- gros ralentissements plus ou moins inexplicables.


Ou mon système s'est un peu "pourri" (le downgrade de Java imposé par Universalis, quelques mélanges de pinceaux avec des installations Adobe suite à une série de tests de logiciels graphique, quelques réinstallations du système par-dessus l'existant ou depuis Time Machine... Peut-être aussi la présence d'un VMWare Fusion (apparemment moins intrusif que son concurrent pourtant)... 

Reste la question donc : tentative de réinstallation de Snow Léopard ou retour à Léopard pour avoir plus fiable. 

Seul problème : si je réinstalle Léopard, c'est clair que je ne touche plus à rien avant l'été 2011, parce que je n'ai pas que ça à foutre.
Raison de le réinstaller
- Universalis qui passerait plus simplement sans doute
- OmniGraffle qui cesserait peut-être d'être monstrueusement lent
- Peut-être aussi retrouver un fonctionnement correct de Toast, qui tend à me griller des galettes depuis le passage à Snow Léopard.
Ca fait tout de même quelques raisons.

En face : 
- dans l'absolu SL semble moins consommer de ressources
- Aperçu a des fonctions plus simples et plus abouties
- les autorisations (pardon, permissions) se réparent plus vite (oui, enfin, bon, c'est pas la mort)
- Paraît-il que les sauvegardes TM et la sortie de mise en veille seraient plus rapides, mais bon...


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Juin 2010)

Courage, tiens nous au courant


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2010)

Réinstallé Léopard (et non SL).
Pas encore testé avec les anti-pub. Mais je commence à me demander si ce n'est pas une réaction violente à ces logiciels qui est en train de s'amorcer auprès de nos chers fournisseurs de pub (dont Apple). Si ça s'avérait vrai, ce serait une belle dégueulasserie. Parce que franchement : le Net tel que je l'ai sous les yeux, c'est merdique.


----------



## Zacks (22 Juin 2010)

Bon. Il est clair que de gros problèmes existent avec Safari 5. On trouvera sur ce site de très nombreuses solutions (ôter Glims, désinstaller tel ou tel truc ou machin, etc ...) Pour certains cela marche; et pour d'autres le problème reste entier (le plus souvent, aucun accès http). L'assistance Apple (les gros malins ...) explique que Safari 5 est incompatible avec certains plug-ins et conseille de désinstaller tous les logiciels qui ne seraient pas Apple ... Bonne pomme !.
En clair, l'idéal est DE NE PAS EFFECTUER LA MISE A JOUR DE SAFARI !
Si malheureusement on s'est laissé tenter, il faut tout virer et se servir de Time Machine pour restaurer Safari 4.0.5. (à la condition de se servir de ce superbe outil et de l'avoir paramétré en conséquence).
Maintenant, si vous avez Mac OS X 10.5.8 et que vous ne disposez pas de Time Machine, il n'existe apparemment aucun site où il est possible de télécharger 4.0.5. pour 10.5.8. Vous le trouverez pour Tiger, mais pour Leopard, nib...
Il vous reste alors une solution : le réinstaller à partir des CDRom d'installation livrés avec l'ordi.
Entendons-nous bien : je vaux zéro en informatique et suis un piètre bidouilleur. Mon msg s'adresse donc à des gens comme moi.
Il y a sûrement des membres de ce forum capables, sans problème, d'offrir des solutions alternatives, globales et sûres. Bonne chance à tous.

---------- Post added at 21h29 ---------- Previous post was at 21h20 ----------

Bon. Il est clair que de gros problèmes existent avec Safari 5. On trouvera sur ce site de très nombreuses solutions (ôter Glims, désinstaller tel ou tel truc ou machin, etc ...) Pour certains cela marche; et pour d'autres le problème reste entier (le plus souvent, aucun accès http). L'assistance Apple (les gros malins ...) explique que Safari 5 est incompatible avec certains plug-ins et conseille de désinstaller tous les logiciels qui ne seraient pas Apple ... Bonne pomme !.
En clair, l'idéal est DE NE PAS EFFECTUER LA MISE A JOUR DE SAFARI !
Si malheureusement on s'est laissé tenter, il faut tout virer et se servir de Time Machine pour restaurer Safari 4.0.5. (à la condition de se servir de ce superbe outil et de l'avoir paramétré en conséquence).
Maintenant, si vous avez Mac OS X 10.5.8 et que vous ne disposez pas de Time Machine, il n'existe apparemment aucun site où il est possible de télécharger 4.0.5. pour 10.5.8. Vous le trouverez pour Tiger, mais pour Leopard, nib...
Il vous reste alors une solution : le réinstaller à partir des CDRom d'installation livrés avec l'ordi.
Entendons-nous bien : je vaux zéro en informatique et suis un piètre bidouilleur. Mon msg s'adresse donc à des gens comme moi.
Il y a sûrement des membres de ce forum capables, sans problème, d'offrir des solutions alternatives, globales et sûres. Bonne chance à tous.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2010)

Encore un poste très mal informé dont l'auteur aurait pu s'épargner la peine de le rédiger.

Si tu veux des extensions, tu utilises Firefox ou tu attends qu'il y en ait de suffisamment développés pour Safari 5.

Les hacks divers ne sont et n'ont jamais été supportés par Apple.

Et pour finir, parce que j'en ai marre des pleureuses dans ton genre : http://support.apple.com/downloads/#safari

Ho ! Un site, avec plein de versions de Safari. Etonnant ! 

Banane !


----------



## Zacks (23 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore un poste très mal informé dont l'auteur aurait pu s'épargner la peine de le rédiger.
> 
> Si tu veux des extensions, tu utilises Firefox ou tu attends qu'il y en ait de suffisamment développés pour Safari 5.
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour l'adresse que je ne connaissais pas, quand bien même les versions y figureraient en anglais.

PS. Je me moque pas mal de me faire traiter de "pleureuse" par des prétentieux dans ton genre. Ce qui m'importe c'est qu'un vieil idiot comme moi arrive à faire marcher son bidule, au besoin en bénéficiant de tes conseils avisés. Je n'ai, hélas, ni les capacités, ni le temps d'avoir la science infuse. Et le ridicule ne tue plus depuis longtemps ...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2010)

Zacks a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour l'adresse que je ne connaissais pas, quand bien même les versions y figureraient en anglais.
> 
> PS. Je me moque pas mal de me faire traiter de "pleureuse" par des prétentieux dans ton genre. Ce qui m'importe c'est qu'un vieil idiot comme moi arrive à faire marcher son bidule, au besoin en bénéficiant de tes conseils avisés. Je n'ai, hélas, ni les capacités, ni le temps d'avoir la science infuse. Et le ridicule ne tue plus depuis longtemps ...


Ben dis donc, c'est Raymond qui va être content. 

Safari 4.0.5 est bourré de failles de sécurité documentées, maintenant, tu fais comme tu veux...

Réinstaller Safari 4.0.5 sur 10.5.8 :
1. Prendre son DVD de Leopard et réinstaller l'OS en choisissant l'option "Archiver et installer"
2. Faire la mise à jour combinée 10.5.8
3. Appliquer la mise à jour de sécurité 2010-004
4. Installer Safari 4.0.5

Virer le dossier "Previous system".

Lancer la mise à jour de logiciel pour être sûr de n'avoir rien oublié (mais décocher la case vis-à-vis de Safari 5 avant de lancer l'installation).

P.S. : les liens renvoient vers les pages anglaises du support Apple mais les applications sont multi-langues. L'articles est également traduit. Je donne toujours les pages EN-US parce qu'elles sont mises à jour plus rapidement.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2010)

Suite de mes histoires...
Comme j'avais un peu de temps (pour une fois) et que je me disais que je refaisais le système pour l'année j'ai tenté.

- Une réinstallation de Léopard -> Nickel ! tout marchait bien
- Une mise à jour depuis Léopard  vers Snow Léopard-> retour du bug qui rend Omnigraffle monstrueusement lent au démarrage. Ce bug m'a servi d'indice par la suite.
- Une installation propre  de Snow Léopard et mise à jour immédiate vers la version 10.6.4 -> Nickel ! Tout marche bien aussi comme sous Léopard. Pas trace du bug d'OmniGraffle, Universalis 2009 mise à jour avec le dernier patch marche aussi bien que sous Léopard (par contre je remarque que la patch Universalis m'a encore réinstallé Java 5 (un des trucs que je soupçonnais comme facteur d'emmerde, en particulier dans le navigateur), mais sans changer l'ordre de préférence de l'utilisation de cette version : la 6 reste prioritaire.

Conclusion : une clean install immédiatement mise à jour dans la dernière version semble bien fonctionner chez moi. Ce qui m'étonne c'est que je crois avoir eu le bug d'OmniGrafflle dès le début de mon installation de SL (installé pourtant sur un disque formaté lui aussi).

Conclusion de la conclusion : je pense décidément qu'il ne faut pas se presser pour passer au système suivant et qu'attendre une version avoisinant les 3 ou 4 n'est pas une mauvaise chose. La "clean install" me semble aussi incontournable.
Reste le problème de l'occasion : personnellement ça m'arrange bien de faire mon ménage uniquement pendant les vacances d'été pour repartir sur des bases saines pour l'année. 

Conclusion de la conclusion de la conclusion : je pense que je vais largement attendre pour installer 10.7 qu'il soit mature et que ce soit l'occasion. Mais on n'en est pas encore là 

Reste que j'avoue ne pas avoir traîné pour mettre à jour iOS4, et franchement j'ai bien fait, ne serait-ce que pour l'amélioration énorme de la connexion wifi. Comme quoi, ça dépend aussi des systèmes...


----------



## CDI2 (21 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben dis donc, c'est Raymond qui va être content.
> 
> Safari 4.0.5 est bourré de failles de sécurité documentées, maintenant, tu fais comme tu veux...
> 
> ...



Pareil pour moi, une cata. Je vais tenter de repasser en 4, mais je ne trouve pas le dossier Previous system. Peux-tu me dire ou il se trouve ? Je suppose que c'est lui qui empêche d'installer une version moins ressente ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, une cata. Je vais tenter de repasser en 4, mais je ne trouve pas le dossier Previous system. Peux-tu me dire ou il se trouve ? Je suppose que c'est lui qui empêche d'installer une version moins ressente ? Merci d'avance.



Previous System est un dossier qui n'apparaît qu'après une réinstallation en mode "Archiver et installer".
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1710?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ce qui empêche la réinstallation de Safari 4 après avoir installé Safari 5, ce sont les frameworks mis à jour par Safari 5 au plus profond de l'architecture de Mac OS X.


----------



## CDI2 (21 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Previous System est un dossier qui n'apparaît qu'après une réinstallation en mode "Archiver et installer".
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1710?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Ce qui empêche la réinstallation de Safari 4 après avoir installé Safari 5, ce sont les frameworks mis à jour par Safari 5 au plus profond de l'architecture de Mac OS X.



A ok, rien à voir donc. Est ce que tu sais si il y a une possibilité de désinstaller entièrement le 5 ? Encore merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2010)

CDI2 a dit:


> A ok, rien à voir donc. Est ce que tu sais si il y a une possibilité de désinstaller entièrement le 5 ? Encore merci pour ton aide.



Comme je l'ai indiqué, il faut réinstaller l'OS.

J'ai un jour essayé de retirer les frameworks impliqués en espérant qu'appliquer un Safari précédent remettrait les choses en place et ça n'a fait de détruire le système.

Tu peux aussi simplement poser Safari.app par-dessus les fondations de Safari 5 mais ça reste bancale.

Le mieux est de résoudre tes problèmes avec Safari 5 qui fonctionne normalement pour la plupart d'entre-nous. Au pire tu utilises Firefox si un site te pose un problème particulier.

Il y a par exemple le site du National Geographic US sur lequel la navigation est perturbée depuis la mise à jour du JavaScript de Safari 5.


----------



## CDI2 (23 Juillet 2010)

Ok, donc pour moi, c'est adios Safari. Il faut quand même le faire arriver à flinguer un système à cause d'une mise à jour qui est censé améliorer les choses. Car moi c'est clair, quand je lance Safari, c'est tout l'ordi qui rame de façon impressionnante.


----------



## amaeta (9 Octobre 2010)

J'ai lu avec attention tout le sujet mais je dois dire que je n'ose pas me lancer dans une reinstalltion de l'osx10.4.11 dont je dispose. Non plus que je ne connais pas le petit nom de mon ordi leopard ou tigre pour installer des logiciels que l'on destine à l''un ou l'autre.

Bref peut importe, j'aimerai savoir comment virer totalement safari5 (et le reste d'avant si il y a) ... car je n'ai trouve aucun fichier "uninstal" dans le dossier safari.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils (à la portée d'une ignare si possible).


----------



## Le docteur (9 Octobre 2010)

Ton système est un Tigre (à jour, c'est un bon point).
On ne peut pas virer Safari, il fait partie du système. Mais tu veux sans doute dire : "revenir à la version précédente"...
Si tu as des problèmes avec Safari 5 tu devrais plutôt t'en prendre au véritable responsable : Flash que tu as sans doute installé depuis leur site, ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire. 
Il faut donc suivre les conseils pour revenir à l'ancienne version de Flash.


----------



## tittof34 (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour, voilà j'ai un imac. J'avais mac osx 10.5 et comme j'ai achete le trackpad j'ai ete obliger de mettre a jour.Du coup avec snow leopard et le nouveau safai 5 c'la merde.Safari n'arrete pas de planter.Si quelqu un a la solution se serai cool merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (10 Février 2011)

tittof34 a dit:


> Si quelqu un a la solution se serai cool merci



LA solution? Firefox


----------

